# Saturday warning lol



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Saturday evening the big international football match is on, I for one will not be out in the streets the traffic will be at a complete standstill.
Stay indoors, watch a movie and laugh at all those silly billys who are stuck in traffic.

Maiden


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I think that during the game Cairo will be very quiet! I was planning to go to City stars/Spinneys from Mohandesseen, and be back in time (before the game ends). When the game is finished Cairo will be crazy, special when Egypt wins!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes during the game it will be quiet, but it will be a nightmare before hand and after well you wouldn't want to in it. I remember when Egypt won the African cup and I got caught up in the traffic in Mohandiseen, it took me 3 hours to travel a 10 minute journey.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

That was for me the same! We came from Hurghada, and I had to go to Zamalek first. That was all ok, but then Ahmed Orabi and Gameat el Dowal! Terrible!! At that time I didn't know the way through the neighborhood.
We live in a side street of Gameat el Dowal, it is now already very busy with Egyptians waving the flag and then other cars stop in the middle of the street to make a party together!


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

GM1 said:


> That was for me the same! We came from Hurghada, and I had to go to Zamalek first. That was all ok, but then Ahmed Orabi and Gameat el Dowal! Terrible!! At that time I didn't know the way through the neighborhood.
> We live in a side street of Gameat el Dowal, it is now already very busy with Egyptians waving the flag and then other cars stop in the middle of the street to make a party together!


I use to live off Gameat el Dowal and when it gets really crazy, you can't even cross the road. It was terrifying during Ramadan!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes the partying has stated, I was in Mohandiseen last night and the flags are being waved, I would advise no one to go out on Saturday if they can avoid it. Don't forget the supporters will start going to the stadium about 1pm!!


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

the party and celebrations was grt ,i enjoyed the streets but its still early for partying few days more and inshala it will be a big carnival


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol well they were partying here in the street until 4am! I thought the man with the drum would never go to bed


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

*Good luck*



MaidenScotland said:


> Lol well they were partying here in the street until 4am! I thought the man with the drum would never go to bed


lets hope Egypt win the tie breaker match this week.


----------

